# Ideas to spice up your marriage



## goldenCouple

I'd like to share a marriage tip that has worked wonders over the years. It is very simple but it has been immensely helpful in maintaining the pleasurable intimacy that typically wanes in a marriage. It's a way to trigger sexual desire in a man whose mind might otherwise be more occupied with the problems of the day. This is the way it works: Insert a night-light in a power strip and place it on the floor near the head of the bed on his side. Turn this light on and the other lights in the bedroom off at night as part of your bedtime preparation routine. When you are both in bed and ready to shut off the night-light, he (the closest one to the light) leans over and turns it off. However, that's the procedure only when she is ill or not feeling up to it. Otherwise, the "understanding" is that he is "just to tired to turn it off", so she crawls over him to reach the light and shuts it off while he lies on his back holding her to keep her from falling off the side of the bed while greatly enjoying the experience. The only "issue" here is that it can be very difficult for him to breathe during this process. Matter of fact, if he can breath while this is going on, you are *not doing it right*! Try it and share what works for you.


----------



## bobert

I have to turn the light off... _by hand_??  I'm not sure I even remember how... I talk to all my lights!

Seriously though, if it's the husband's job to turn off the light, how is he supposed to read the wife's mind that she is "too tired" or "too sick", and therefore he has to "turn off the light"? It also seems like it would get old very quickly.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson

My apologies if mistaken but the thread reads as a pre-sale example.

I'd have to say OP is at some point going to market a marriage improvement cookie cutter self help program or offer counseling.

If I'm wrong, my error.


----------



## Lostinthought61

i guess that solution doesn't work if you have the Clapper, of course that just reinforces that everyone takes care of themselves. ;-)


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson

Yep. The original post may not even be from a married person.

First, the W, and H too, won't want to have a power strip and cords on the damn floor to step on, as a trip hazard, or something else to move when cleaning the floor etc.

Kindly, the original post seems similar to one offering advice on how to deal with kids, when they themselves aren't a parent.

🙂


----------



## goldenCouple

bobert said:


> I have to turn the light off... _by hand_??  I'm not sure I even remember how... I talk to all my lights!
> 
> Seriously though, if it's the husband's job to turn off the light, how is he supposed to read the wife's mind that she is "too tired" or "too sick", and therefore he has to "turn off the light"? It also seems like it would get old very quickly.


Re: "how..."The typical conversation goes as one of the following: 
He says: "Would you like me to turn off the light" if her conditional appears to be marginal.
She says " I suppose you are too tired to turn off the light" if she feels OK.

Re: "get old very quickly"
Try it and see. My regret is that I did not think of it 50 years ago instead of maybe 20 years ago. (It still works)


----------



## goldenCouple

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> My apologies if mistaken but the thread reads as a pre-sale example.
> 
> I'd have to say OP is at some point going to market a marriage improvement cookie cutter self help program or offer counseling.
> 
> If I'm wrong, my error.


This OP does not have any other self-help to offer beyond what is already commonly known. So no, I'm not likely to start a self help program. (I have a daughter-in-law who is very good at that.)


----------



## bobert

goldenCouple said:


> Re: "how..."The typical conversation goes as one of the following:
> He says: "Would you like me to turn off the light" if her conditional appears to be marginal.
> She says " I suppose you are too tired to turn off the light" if she feels OK.
> 
> Re: "get old very quickly"
> Try it and see. My regret is that I did not think of it 50 years ago instead of maybe 20 years ago. (It still works)


Well, to each their own... I guarantee that wouldn't last long in my house. 

And why is the husband expected to be "up for it" every night? Or, if he's not in the mood, does he just turn off the light without asking her?


----------



## Mr. Nail

I like it. It certainly beats the nights when she isn't interested and I get the sharp elbow for interrupting her late night reading with snoring.


----------



## C.C. says ...

Why don’t you just come up in the house one day and pretend like you’re there to do her harm or work on her flipping cable. When she says wtf are you doing just stay in the role until she figures it out. Then treat her like the bad girl she is, all forceful and manly. 

I know it sounds weird but the problem with being married for so long is familiarity. Right? Familiarity can make any relationship boring. So reinvent yourselves into other people for a little while. And don’t be like, “hey let’s role play now“ because it’ll kill it.

Ok, mayyyybe you might have to warn her ahead of time that you’re apt to do this one day so that she doesn’t think you’ve lost your mind. I’m not sure how vanilla the sex is normally. 

This would totally work on me. That may say more about me than it does you though. 😬

(I didn’t read anybody else’s answers yet and I just realized I don’t know if you’re a man or woman. Oh well. I’m pushing enter anyway lol)


----------



## goldenCouple

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> Yep. The original post may not even be from a married person.
> 
> First, the W, and H too, won't want to have a power strip and cords on the damn floor to step on, as a trip hazard, or something else to move when cleaning the floor etc.
> 
> Kindly, the original post seems similar to one offering advice on how to deal with kids, when they themselves aren't a parent.
> 
> 🙂


Re: "won't want to have a power strip"
The night light in our previous house was in a wall outlet instead of a floor power strip, but the floor power strip is easier to reach. My wife has no problem with complaining about my gadgets getting in the way of function or Feng Shui, but there are no complaints here. I secure the power strip when I run our robot vacuum cleaner (we never use a programmed start in that room) so it's no problem.
You seem to suggest that no one can enjoy intimacy games and rituals for an extended period of time with the same person; that my tip is purely theoretical and the fantasy of an unmarried person. I beg to differ. Our marriage is better than it was 50 years ago. Maybe we are just lucky, but sometimes it feels like a reward for following the rules of Christianity (and all major religions for that matter). It is way better than I was led to believe it would be.


----------



## goldenCouple

bobert said:


> Well, to each their own... I guarantee that wouldn't last long in my house.
> 
> And why is the husband expected to be "up for it" every night? Or, if he's not in the mood, does he just turn off the light without asking her?


Sometime end ends in just a passionate hug, when one or the other is not "up to it." That works no matter who turns off the light.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson

goldenCouple said:


> Re: "won't want to have a power strip"
> The night light in our previous house was in a wall outlet instead of a floor power strip, but the floor power strip is easier to reach. My wife has no problem with complaining about my gadgets getting in the way of function or Feng Shui, but there are no complaints here. I secure the power strip when I run our robot vacuum cleaner (we never use a programmed start in that room) so it's no problem.
> You seem to suggest that no one can enjoy intimacy games and rituals for an extended period of time with the same person; that my tip is purely theoretical and the fantasy of an unmarried person. I beg to differ. Our marriage is better than it was 50 years ago. Maybe we are just lucky, but sometimes it feels like a reward for following the rules of Christianity (and all major religions for that matter). It is way better than I was led to believe it would be.


That's good to hear, really

Oh the intimacy games and constants a couple can indeed have, over the long term. Much to be enjoyed and imaginations can be set free.

Married over 35 yrs, same DW.


----------



## goldenCouple

bobert said:


> Well, to each their own... I guarantee that wouldn't last long in my house.
> 
> And why is the husband expected to be "up for it" every night? Or, if he's not in the mood, does he just turn off the light without asking her?


Yes, he just turns it off if he is not in the mood. Simple.


----------



## aine

I am confused 🙄


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson

This thread might be better closed. The OP dabbled in with a hit and run with their own agenda.


----------



## goldenCouple

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> This thread might be better closed. The OP dabbled in with a hit and run with their own agenda.


What do you mean by "dabbled" and what agenda are you referring to?


----------



## Mr.Married

I decided to just give my wife oral sex instead because it helps save the planet by not using the light bulb electricity. Her vagina is environmentally responsible.


----------

